# new bridger 1.5s



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i was looking at traps on the internet and i found 1.5 bridgers. are they any good? are bridgers in general any good?

thanx gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Bridgers make a very good trap, and at a very fair cost. So much in fact, that they are my trap of choice. They use some of the heaviest materials in their traps, which are quite similar in apperance to the Northwoods (which are 30+ years out of production). The only thing I don't care for, is the way the chain is attached to the trap, but I baseplate them anyway, so it doesn't bother me that much.

I haven't used any of them yet, but plan on adding some to my traps. I've heard nothing but good things from those who've used them. If you're considering them, I'd say you'll be more than happpy with them.

I think they're $65 per dz, and the cheap traps are around $50, so there's a $15 per dozen difference. Now divide that by 12 & you'll only be paying $1.25 per trap for a whole bunch better quality & better materials.

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

no experience with the 1 1/2, but bridger #5 longsprings are my beaver trap of choice. they do seem more durable than the #5 dukes, and they appear to be as strong as the MB750. i only got 1 duke #5 longspring just to look them over, and i will be buying more bridgers after the comparisons.

the 1 1/2 bridgers should be good traps for sure. the guys are doing a good job on them.

cya

:sniper:


----------

